# Stripping paint from models that have been treated with 'Ardcoat



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

The title says it all, really - I had a run of bad luck with purity seal causing some serious frosting (in retrospect the humidity was too high). Looking online I saw 2 possible solutions (short of strip and redo): respray with purity seal and dry with a hair dryer, or spray with 'Ardcoat. As I had a can of spray 'Ardcoat and don't have a hair dryer, I tried 'Ardcoat, and while it salvaged some of my miniatures, others were made worse. No problem, I thought, I've got simple green, I'll just stip those and redo them. After 3 days of soaking I'm beginning to get alarmed at the lack of progress (even with a toothbrush nothing is shifting on some of the models). Is it just a matter of leaving it longer or do I need something with a bit more oomph if there's 'ardcoat?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I would dry non-acetone nailpolish remover. That strips the paint in like 10 minutes if you leave it in. It even takes care of coats, as all of mine were coated before I did my repaint project.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

You can try soaking the models (except for fine cast) for in nail polish remover for 30 min to an hour. After that use your simple green.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I would recommend Biostrip 20. It is pretty awesome and removes varnish as well as paint. It comes in small 500g pots which are ideal for minis (you can get a load done with this amount). It even removes enamel easily. I have used on both plastic and metal, and have been told it works on resin with no issues.

http://www.biostrip.co.uk/biostrip-20-paint-stripper-500ml-tub.html


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'd never heard of biostrip (and will have to check if it's available this side of the pond without direct order (and shipping charges similar or greater than the cost of the cleaner). I'm actually going to the UK sooner than later, but am not sure how airport security (and for that matter the safety of my luggage) feels about cleaners in your luggage. If not nail polish remover will be simple enough to find.


----------



## driller (Jul 26, 2013)

metal figures? acetone

plastic? break fuid

use latex gloves in both cases


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Dettol or simple green should work on that. In the case of simple green, I'd check to make sure you're not using a dilute formula.


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Simple green had no effect after a week (it usually gets the paint off easily), so I tried non acetone nail polish remover, and I either needed to dilute it or left it too long, as the models lost all rigidity (and still didn't get rid of all the paint, even scrubbing with a toothbrush). One new box of crossbowmen needed, it appears.


----------

